# comment transfèrer les mp3 du ipod sur imac!



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

allo j'ai du reformater mon imac alors j'ai transfèré mes mp3's sur le ipod, mais la je veux récupérer mes chansons de mon ipod vers mon imac.le tech d'apple me dis de mettre mon ipod en firewire et de copier les mps sur mon disque dur imac,après avoir fait cela je vois l'icone ipod sur mon d.d. mais quand je l'ouvre je vois 2 fichiers itunes d'installation c'est tout. j'ai fait une recherche à partir de sherlock et je vois tout mes mp3 mais je ne peux les manipuler pour soit les déplacer dans itunes ou les faire jouer.

quelqu'un a-t'il le meme problème??

*quand je connecte le ipod il est en firewire et la je peux faire jouer mes mp3.

jeety


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

En fait le probleme que tu as est que apple pour ne pas s'attirer la furreur des maisons de disques a brider le iPod.
totes fichier mp3 sont tout simplement mis bien au chaud dans un fichier caché et toui c chian...mais bon il y a une solution!
tu vas sur "versiontracker.com" et tu cherche l'application "tinkertool 2"qui existe soit sous 9 soit sous X.
Cette petite apli(tu verras l'install n'est pas tres compliquée) sert a plein de chose mais surtout a voir les fichier cachés..... et voila tes fichier mp3 tu les prends et c gagné!!!
ps: il faut rebooter pour que tinkertool fasse apparaitre tes fichiers cachés 
@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

merci pour le truc ça fonctionne et j'ai récupéré mes 800 mp3!!

p.s. j'ai utilisé unhide tools


----------

